# Some relationship advice would help



## elizadayk (Jan 23, 2011)

Recently I've been... depressed maybe? I don't know. I'm such a mess of emotions anyway, it's hard to tell the difference.
Anyway, the past couple of weeks I've been a mess. I have been pushing myself away from my boyfriend of almost a year, with no reason that I can define. I figure it's a flare up of DPDDR, so I was hoping someone on here could give some advice how to fight this. I love him so, so much, but I have lost some sort of connection and I don't know what to do. I don't feel like I want to be close to him, even just a kiss. My libido has crashed, and I'm extremely irritable toward him. I wondered if it was time to end our relationship, but that just doesn't make sense. He is the best thing to ever happen to me, he treats me like gold, takes care of me, and doesn't freak out when I'm freaking out.
Communication is at an all time low. I feel like he is just pointing fingers at me, when he is not. I KNOW it is my fault, but I just keep pushing. Someone help me??


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am in a similar situation at the moment. I am constantly freaking out about loving or not loving my bf, wanting to be NEAR him and not wanting to be near him. Wanting to spend the rest of my life with him and pushing him away next week... it is pure hell, because deep down I know he is the most important person in my life.

My advice: Push through! Don't let stupid anxiety/DP ruin the best things in your life. When you feel like pushing him away, tell yourself that this is just your anxiety/depression trying to ruin you and be EXTRA caring and warm towards him. Constantly tell yourself: "You won't ruin my life! You won't take the best away from me!"

This phenomenon is fairly common in anxiety disorders, it is called ROCD. When you feel like crap and are very anxious, your anxiety searches for the last good things in your life to ruin them as well. Don't accept that!!! I have read so much about happy couples who split up during anxiety/DP, because things felt so strange and they were not sure what they felt... and I think this is so so sad.

He treats you like gold although you have this disorder and freak out for no reason? Excellent...how many other men would do this for you? He loves you despite all the problems? Wonderful...what else can a woman wish for?

Keep pushing through, I am trying myself and I JUST WON'T GIVE UP


----------

